# Help Please!!



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

I received my center cap for my stock 17" wheels which I lost one on the way to work anywho....Does this just pop in or what? I don't see how it would stay in....someone help please...I don't want to put it on and loose it!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It just pops in. Is the one you bought new or used? A cap in proper condition has four tabs on the back that are held in place with a round spring clip.


----------



## lovin it (Jul 2, 2009)

used...its like you describe it just looks like it wouldnt give much without breaking.....so I'm not suppose to use any glue? I'm just worried it will fall off!!
I'm female if you haven't figured that out by my posting....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No glue. I just press them by hand until the tabs snap into place. I've only had them off once since I've had the car but they've never fallen off on their own.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def no glue. Its just clips. More cars the center caps clip in and hold fine. I bet it was either broken, warn, or just not fulling in place. Thats probally why it fell off.


----------

